# Urodacus manicatus arrived today :)



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

My 10 adults arrived today and i seperated them and sexed them so i took a few pics for those interested in scorps...feisty buggers! But i wouldnt be too happy if i had just been in the post either...


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting looking scorpions... i use to have some a few years back.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

It was my first time handling them so i was a bit nervous lol 

And i just wanted to love them and they just wanted to hurt me 

Tennille


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 30, 2006)

Cool
How Much


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

$10 each


----------



## cam (Nov 30, 2006)

where from? interstate?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes i asked for 5 f's and 5 m's and i sexed them and that's what i got. 

teni


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

Victoria


----------



## mitchdiamond (Nov 30, 2006)

Do scorpians need a licence


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

Nope


----------



## dellywatts (Nov 30, 2006)

Who did you get them off in Vic?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

Peter Davison


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice, i think i know the guy who you bought them off lol, you say they were angry after being in the post? maybe its only with urodacus novas that they are always in deep sleep during posting :?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

They were as feisty as all hell! LOL 

Wanted to kill me 

Teni


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

$30

Tennille


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 30, 2006)

awww well once you start handling them more they should get used to you, the scorps i sent you should arrive today or tomoz


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I have their set-up's ready to go and can't wait!!

I'm trying to leave them alone and let them settle in but i can't help myself 

Teni


----------



## warp81 (Nov 30, 2006)

how poisinos r they


----------



## jonesc1 (Nov 30, 2006)

manicatus aren't too bad, if u get stung its just like a bad bee or wasp sting, but like most thing u can have an allergic reation which can be pretty serious. That goes for pretty much all aussie scorps, none pose a threat unless u have a sever allergic reaction to them.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 30, 2006)

/\
/\
Yeah 


Teni


----------



## cuddlykylie (Dec 2, 2006)

how much was postage


----------



## hornet (Dec 5, 2006)

how did you sex them?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

The genital operculum is usually split longitudinally in males and fused in females. Also with very keen eyesight you may notice 2 tiny projections protruding from underneath this plate at the rear, these are genital papillae and are only present in males

Teni


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

cuddlykylie said:


> how much was postage



$10 express postage

Teni


----------



## cuddlykylie (Dec 11, 2006)

coolies


----------



## JJS. (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice scorps. Here's one of mine (attachment). They are pretty fiesty, thats what i love about em.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice looking!

Teni


----------



## hornet (Dec 12, 2006)

u do need good eye sight for that tennille, i still have a little trouble doing that altho i can normally sex by looking at them now


----------

